# And it's hello from him.....



## Arkwright007 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi, I bought the old Trafic Motorhome for a 'End to End' bike ride this summer but didn't get full use of it due to an argument with a kerb ending with a broken collar-bone Nevertheless having recovered I'm getting away at weekends (Derbyshire, Wales etc.) to get as much use as possible before it gets really cold.
The only problem with a 25 year old (but low mileage)van is that the interior wall covering is moulting like mad so there's the winter job. Trying not to get too carried away with fitting it out - managed to get a fire extinguisher for only £6.99 from Lidl the other day!! and led lighting will be considered before I re-cover the interior.
Many thanks to all the contributors for giving their advice and tips, this place is really a goldmine of information. Here's to some great (low-cost) times away

p.s. I'm an ex-convenience store owner in Melton Mowbray


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 12, 2008)

hi there welcome you will soon have your van the way you want it  and melton mowbray is a nice place i used to deliver to the savers shop


----------



## Belgian (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome in the goldmine... keep digging


----------



## lenny (Oct 12, 2008)

*Coincidence*

Hiya, Arkright, and welcome to the site, me and you have something in common when you talk about old Talbot motohomes and broken collar bones due to bike accidents.. Look through my posts and you,ll see what I mean


----------

